# Amber Van Vliet Improved fruit jar



## georgeoj (Jul 13, 2008)

There is an amber Van Vliet for sale on ebay. You need to search for Van Vliet to find it. If someone could ad a link it would help. This jar should bring a spectacular price. George


----------



## cookie (Jul 13, 2008)

George-I sent him  an e-mail-told him he might do even better by listing it in pre-1900 category-..awesome jar....John


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is the link
Van Vilet


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 16, 2008)

up over 15k now wow! best jar I ever found was about 10k perfect but it had a hole in it [] kinda droped the value down quite a bit lol

 Digger Ry


----------



## woody (Jul 16, 2008)

It lists for $15,000.00 in Red Book #9.


----------



## GACDIG (Jul 16, 2008)

[:-][&o][>:][][][:'(][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=lol.gif][][][] $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Who's got that money?


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 19, 2008)

Here she goes.  19k


----------



## woody (Jul 19, 2008)

It sold for $21,978 and some change.


----------

